# Lola and her......



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

Lola has laid her first clutch


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

vow! congratulations  i would like to know what sort of nesting box you have used that looks interesting to me, is that cardboard box ? i like the idea of using those papers strips i use news paper bits for my budgie pots


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

yeah its a cardboard box and shredding from are bills and that


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

awww congrats


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You should check out our nestbox bedding sticky in the sticky library. Paper bedding can cause lots of health issues for the chicks.


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

its the only bedding pet shops do round here.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You can order aspen or pine bedding online and get it shipped to you before the eggs hatch.


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

we cant even get in the box so the chances of us changing it now is zero


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You should get your birds used to you looking in the box. Once the eggs hatch, you're going to need to check on the chicks to make sure no problems arise. To look at the eggs/chicks with defensive parents, you can nudge them out with a kitchen spatula. To change the bedding you do the same and you block off the nestbox entrance and move them out of the cage while you work. Then you let them back in the cage and reopen the box. They won't care about the change, they'll just care that the eggs are still there.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=12661 

You don't have a walmart near you? They carry it.

http://mobile.walmart.com/ip/Alphapet-Aspen-1500-Cu.-In.-Bedding/10320821


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

i live in uk and partner has just said its what the breeder told him to use when he went to get new food for her as we have switched her food


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It can cause splayed legs to use newspaper as bedding in the nestbox. Then the babies won't be able to stand up right or walk correctly. And correcting it after it has already begun is very painful for the chicks.

Here are links for the uk:

Aspen: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00393UBYA

Pine: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B003XLKQ5C/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1345327436&sr=1-1


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I went looking for information on nestbox bedding practices in the UK and found that wood shavings seem to be the preferred product there too. Here are some links.

http://www.harlequinparrots.co.uk/breeding-parrots-in-captivity.html Pine shavings are recommended, plus some peat mixed in if it's an outdoor aviary.

http://www.budgerigars.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?40187-suitable-nest-box-bedding A thread on a budgie forum with links to some specific products, including aspen shavings.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

This is the last post I'm going to make here because I don't want you to feel smothered. But this is what can happen if you decide to stick with your paper bedding:

http://www.borrowed-rainbow.com/diana.jpg
http://0.tqn.com/w/experts/Parrots-1638/2009/01/chick-splayed-legs.jpg


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

has anyone actully used newspaper shreddings before? cause i am useing paper shreddings not newspaper cause it is what my cockatiels prefer as we tried other stuff before and they didnt like it. and if we go any where near the box while she is out she goes for us then aswel even thou she knows the eggs are fine


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The people who have used paper shreddings of any kind (newspaper or bill paper, its still paper) have had those issues that were posted in the post above yours. Regardless of what they like or not, the problem with that bedding is that your eggs may not hatch. Or only one out of the four will hatch. The paper doesn't hold the moisture required by eggs to develop properly and hatch out. Even if the birds keep pushing the wood shavings out, you can easily put them back in. Its a better option then the paper, which may result in a low hatch rate.


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

well i know the breeder in the pet shop uses paper and so does a few others i know who have had no problems and we dont even know if eggs are fetlised due to the fact we can not get in the box due to her being for proctive she will not leave the box unless he has taken over and when they are out together she isn't far from the box and she will litchly charge at you if u go any where near we have tried every day and have got cuts from her biting.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I explained to you how to get them out of the box to check the eggs/chicks and change the bedding.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

We have a sticky thread on nestbox bedding at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27688 It talks about ways to stop the parent birds from throwing the bedding out.

It's true that there are people who use paper bedding successfully, and it's possible to find websites that recommend it. But it's also true that it isn't the safest or best type of bedding that's available, and you're taking unnecessary risks if you use it.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*has anyone actully used newspaper shreddings before? *
-------------------------

I *Have* used what you are using and wound up with babies like in the attached pix (way at the bottom of the 3 illustrations).....which is called splayed legs because the legs are sticking out sideways, and the bird was unable to walk. the only way it could get around was to scuttle on the floor or cage flight wire like a crab. do you want something like this for your babies?

[URL="







[/URL]

*Babies can get lost in the shredded paper, chill and die*
[URL="







[/URL]

*And if the shredded paper slips out from under the baby/*
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

I have advice of my grabdad who breed cockatiels for years and not had any problems with using paper he only stopped breeding last year and never had a probkem


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

And there is alot of paper in there not like a tiny bit as it shows in the pics above


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It sounds like you have your mind set, and that is your option. from my own personal experience paper does not hold heat as well. it does not provide a firm base under the eggs, and it can also draw moisture from the eggs at a critical time of development resulting in trapped in shell eggs.

On the plus side the cardboard box is insular and will hold heat well. If the humidity is very high (low and high humidity can be a problem) it will absorb excess humidity, and if the cardboard has absorbed humidity it will help to maintain good humidity levels in the box.

Since you are using cardboard and paper you might consider the following.









And also monitoring the size of the air cell several days before expected hatch times


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

we going to try later and look at the eggs we havent had chance as we not wanted to interfere or anything as she is very hissy and has gone for us when we have tried


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I used one hand to distract them while my other hand to get the egg
It was always my cookie who was the very protective one


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

they come out for a fly at night so going to check then


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think it's really sad that you would rather risk the babies' health than consider the advice you've been given. I hope for their sake that they get lucky and don't have problems.


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

well sorry i have has advice or a few people on here and of here and one of them i know who uses it has been breeding cockatiels for over 30 years and thats what they have always used


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

and we checked the eggs and they all look normal apart from one which looks like to have no chick in it. It has a little dint in it. We cleaned them out today so they both went upstairs mum had a look as she was brought up around cockatiels as my grandad breeds them and she saw a chick in 3 of the eggs


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

For the egg with the dent you can repair the dent and possibly save the baby. All you need is some clear nail polish and paper towel. Place a piece of paper towel big enough to cover the dent and place it over said dent. Then paint over that with the clear nail polish. This will seal the egg so that the baby can develop.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You can also use a bit of nontoxic glue instead of the nail polish.


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

we have looked at the egg and their is nothing in it but shes not disowned it so we just leaving her with it.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If you patch it, it may develop. If you're not gonna patch it then you need to remove it because if it leaks, that could cause bacterial issues (its sterile right now but once it starts leaking, that's not the case.) Either way, it would be good to patch it that way there wont be any issues with it.


----------

